# Has anybody set up a 3 axis DRO on the Emco FB2 milling machine.



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anybody set up a 3 axis DRO on the Emco FB2 milling machine.
To save me reinventing the wheel, can anybody help with pictures and pitfalls.


Kindest Regards,
Beagles
26 David Avenue.
Hillpark. 2102
Auckland.
Work 0064-9-276-8818
Home 0064-9-269-8282
Mobile 0064-21-489168
Email [email protected]


----------



## Colh (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Beagles

I fited glass scales and a shumatec DRO to my FB2 last year

Pictures at the following link:

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=3654.msg39443#msg39443

Col


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Col,
Well done on the DRO fitting, It was what I was expecting,
Nice tidy workshop, mines not quite like that.
Anything to watch out for when fitting.
Just send me a P/email. 

Kindest Regards,
Beagles
26 David Avenue.
Hillpark. 2102
Auckland.
Work 0064-9-276-8818
Home 0064-9-269-8282
Mobile 0064-21-489168
Email [email protected]


----------



## kendo (Feb 20, 2011)

HI Beagles

          I will send you an email with some pictures, hope these help
          in some way.

                   My Best Regards
                      Ken


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Ken,
Have sent you a reply email.

Kindest Regards,
Beagles
26 David Avenue.
Hillpark. 2102
Auckland.
Work 0064-9-276-8818
Home 0064-9-269-8282
Mobile 0064-21-489168
Email [email protected]


----------

